# How did your labour start? - Poll (Waters, Plug Loss or Contractions?)



## Jayneypops

Hi,

Im 38 weeks +3 and getting to the point where every day Im wondering if todays the day! Its driving me nuts.:wacko:

Out of curiosity I was wondering how other ladies labours had started? I know sometimes waters dont break until later on etc.......

Please answer my poll - Im fascinated!

x


----------



## Jayneypops

oops poll hasnt worked!


----------



## chuck

Can you go to edit post and go advanced and add it?

Both mine started with CTX.

I didnt lose a plug really with DS1, I had a massive show after a few cramps and a good walk with DS2.

AROM with DS1 and SROM with DS2 at 10cm


----------



## sweetcheeks78

I woke with irregular contractions about 4am the day LO was born. My waters didn't go until lunchtime. I had no show/plug at all.


----------



## RachA

DS started with contractions.

DD started with plug going and contractions started about 15 hours later.

When we did our anti-natal thing we were told that only about 15% of labours start with waters breaking so it's not really that common.


----------



## cassarita

My water broke.


----------



## Jayneypops

woohoo - Poll now added - thanks ladies for your replies so far x


----------



## hellohefalump

both my labours started with the waters breaking


----------



## Tacey

Plug followed by mild contractions the next day. My waters broke just before I started pushing.


----------



## Blah11

#1 - waters
# 2 - contractions

BUT when i had my first ve with #2 I had no waters and i have no idea when they broke so they possibly could have been leaking very slowly before contractions started.


----------



## xxEMZxx

First labour waters went with contractions starting an hour later, second contractions x


----------



## Mummy2B21

I had on off ctx then lost my plug few hours after ctx started up persistantly x


----------



## fairy1984

contractions :) (although i did have thick discharge the day before which may have been plug but certainly not the whole plug)


----------



## NaturalMomma

ds1 contractions
ds2 water broke


----------



## CatandKitten

Contractions. I never lost my plug that I noticed and my water never broke, they broke it in the hospital when I was at 9cm but she was like a little cork so nothing came out until after her.


----------



## emilyjade

with DS it was contractions, then waters and plug at the same time then he was born in less than an hour. DD i was induced so didnt experience it all starting natural x


----------



## Jayneypops

Thanks ladies - Its really interesting as I had always assumed that labour started with waters breaking. From the poll however it looks like most of the time, contractions are actually the first thing to happen. 

Im 39 weeks today and really hoping that baby comes over the next week or 2, as I have a home birth planned and will need to be in hospital if I go over 41 weeks and have to be induced :-(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My waters broke, 4 hours later contractions started!x


----------



## Torz

I had mild cramping, diarrhea & lost my plug all at the same time. My waters didnt break untill i started pushing.


----------



## amerikiwi

DD: contractions (plug lost 2 days prior but didn't start labour)
DS: contractions (lost plug for a week but didn't start labour)

Waters didn't go with either one until crowning.


----------



## steph.

Well,I had frequent bowel moevements from 37wks. lost my plug at 37+2. at 37+3 my waters broke in the afternoon but still wasnt technically in labour. Contractions started at 37+3 at 11pm and she was born 3 hours later :)


----------



## Jayneypops

Thanks to everyone who has responded so far!

I am now 39+2 and no sign of baby coming :(

Well...... I do have a nagging back ache constantly, mild period-like cramps and more discharge but non of the key signs yet! Come on baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lizzie K

On the poll, I voted for waters breaking, since two of my three started that way. With my third, I woke up with contractions and my water broke a bit later, although they had it recorded that it broke right before he crowned since I had a second big gush then.


----------



## Guppy051708

My water broke first, naturally, on their own both times. Active labor didn't start until many hours later.


----------



## mamaduke

Started with bloody show and contractions kicked in an hour later. Water didn't break for me until I was 9cm.


----------



## teal

Mine started with my waters breaking, 30 seconds later my first contraction and less than 7 hours later my son was born :D xx


----------



## lizardbreath

Both start with contractions.. my water.was broken with jaymee and my water burst 5 minutes before kat was born..


----------



## Krippy

I started with back labour


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im usually very ill 2/3days before contractions kick in early labour begins.


----------



## 00Melmel00

Hi, well my birth with 1st DD (2nd DD due this Sunday the 6th May) I woke at 6am after tossing and turning with backache for a few hours & went toilet and noticed my plug had gone, then I started getting those first pains. Then went hospital at noon and was 7cm dilated. Then it tool until 11.04PM that evening for DD to be born - lonnnngggg. lol. I was 2 days late with her. But I know not all people even have 'a show' and the percentage of ladies who's waters break on their own is actually very small. I'm interested to know what this time around will be like lol. :D


----------



## sophias mama

My water broke.


----------



## moonitee

my water broke and then after 24hrs has to be induced as has not gone into labour.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Both mine started with contractions.


----------



## Mrsmitch80

First time started with contractions then a show and had my waters broken at hospital.

This time had bh for a week or so but really strong then a show but my waters didn't go until I started pushing xx


----------

